# WR games



## LanguageLearner22

Silly question, but are the games still on the site?

I can't seem to find them.

Many thanks.


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

It's not a silly question.  Here they are: http://games.wordreference.com/
(found the link by going on the dictionary page and scrolling down a bit, under the *Tools *section)


----------



## jann

There are also the "Random Word" and "Hidden Definition" features in the WR dictionary.  Links to both are present in the column on the left side of every dictionary page.  Of course the language pair you get depends on the dictionary you are viewing when you click the link.


----------



## LanguageLearner22

Thanks so much.

The games are great fun.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

LanguageLearner22 said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> The games are great fun.


That's what I thought! However, upon returning after a prolonged absence, I find that none of the games work. Mike, are they in working order, or have they been scrapped? Endless Flash updates killing the code? I tried with a couple of the main browsers such as Firefox and Opera, also installed the latest Flash and Java updates, but to no avail. Since I don't know whether it's a server or client problem, I won't try again until I've heard some news from here.


----------



## mkellogg

After the person running the games stopped working for WordReference and the fact that they were not too popular, we decided to focus on other things, as they say.  We removed the links to it and I am not surprised that they no longer work.  I am glad that a number of you enjoyed them while we had them, though.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

mkellogg said:


> After the person running the games stopped working for WordReference and the fact that they were not too popular, we decided to focus on other things, as they say.  We removed the links to it and I am not surprised that they no longer work.  I am glad that a number of you enjoyed them while we had them, though.


Thanks for letting me know. Perhaps it would be polite to splash some poster on the front page (games.wordreference.com), e.g. "no longer supported" or whatever, just in case someone should skid into the site unadvertently. Or am I the only one who's asked?


----------



## mkellogg

OK, we will update it.  We stopped linking to it a while ago. Some people were still using them though, so we let it just gradually fade away.  A message for the few people who are able to find their way there makes sense.  Thanks


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

mkellogg said:


> A message for the few people who are able to find their way there makes sense.


Great, Mike! If you do get someone in the future who wants to revive the games (or make new ones), I'll be happy to Beta test them!


----------



## mkellogg

Wilma_Sweden said:


> I'll be happy to Beta test them!


Thanks   It is a nice idea to have a games section, but I need somebody passionate about it to run the thing.


----------

